# Thirtytwo Lashed - Model Year Changes Question



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

i have fall 2013 32 lashed with level 2 liners & the orange laces are part of the boot & not the liner.

There is ankle harness - but cant comment on how they compare to your current ones.

the liner look like this
Thirty Two Lashed Review And Buying Advice - The Good Ride


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi MrEgg,

Yes, my 2011 boots are exactly like yours where the ankle harness and orange laces are attached to the boot and not the liner. Can anyone confirm if this year's Lashed model is the same?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I highly doubt they would change that, I wore 32 boots since starting snowboarding and saw them change and slowly skimp out of the liners as you mention but the ankle harness was always there.


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks ETM. Kind of disappointing they've downgraded the liners but good to hear that they most likely still feature the inner ankle harness.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I always found the ankle harness to cause pain where the laces are actually. I just upgraded to ride lasso boots, they have an even better system for heel retention with a boa that pulls a super comfy strap down on the top of your ankle and the liners in the rides are so much better.
Highly recommended


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

I previously almost bought some women's Ride Sage boots but ended up going with the 32 Lashed b/c I wasn't keen on the Ride's single BOA. Fit wise, both boots were very comfortable and felt like the Ride ones weren't as bulky.

My Lashed were great up until my last trip when my feet began to really hurt. I had they heat molded when I bought them and have green Superfeet insoles. I think my foot pain is due to the liners packing out. I normally wear size 7 in sneakers and my current boots are a 6. I'm either gonna try a size 5.5 for my next pair or try some higher volume insoles and jbars to hopefully extend the life of my current pair.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

flips712 said:


> I previously almost bought some women's Ride Sage boots but ended up going with the 32 Lashed b/c I wasn't keen on the Ride's single BOA. Fit wise, both boots were very comfortable and felt like the Ride ones weren't as bulky.
> 
> My Lashed were great up until my last trip when my feet began to really hurt. I had they heat molded when I bought them and have green Superfeet insoles. I think my foot pain is due to the liners packing out. I normally wear size 7 in sneakers and my current boots are a 6. I'm either gonna try a size 5.5 for my next pair or try some higher volume insoles and jbars to hopefully extend the life of my current pair.


Haha I did the same thing, going smaller and smaller till my toe nails turned black trying to stop my heel from lifting but it never did work. Just made a mess of my feet.


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

ETM,

My boots remained comfortably snug for quite some time. I'm kind of used to some heel lift because I tend to keep my laces on the looser side so I have some ankle range of motion. But as of recently, my foot is floating around in the liner. Toes aren't even touching the liner end.

I wish Thirtytwo included mondo point measurements in their size charts. It seems that their size chart vs the one on Evo have conflicting information. I measured my liner and was surprised at how much longer it was compared to it's original size.

Do you have any insole recommendations? I don't have any foot problems but would like to try something different than Super feet. I was looking at: Footprint Insoles, Remind, Sole, and Shred Soles. Has anyone tried these? Like, dislike?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lots of people here using various versions of the Reminds. Most seem to swear by them. I myself do have foot problems and the Remind insoles didn't do it for me in my SB boots. I need a custom molded insole. (...I ended up using them in my hiking boots and tennies tho!). I Love 'em there!

I tried Superfeet, thought they sucked. Can't comment on the other brands you mentioned. But if you don't have any foot troubles and aren't an "odd" or hard to fit foot? I think you'll be very happy with some version of the Reminds. Be aware that some models, like the Medic, are really high volume and will take up a lot more room in your boots than some of the others will!!


----------



## flips712 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks Chomps! I figured insole preference will be different across the board. If I do try to salvage my current boots, perhaps I'll try the remind medics or another high volume insole. Hopefully this will help alleviate my foot cramping issue.


----------

